# Neuer Bad Company 2 Patch



## Alexthemafioso (21. April 2010)

Soeben ist ein Neuer Bad Company 2 Patch erschienen, das herausstechendste merkmal ist das neue Server Lay out So kann man beim suchen so jetzt auch Hardcore und andere dinge auswählen.
 Habe dies selbst bemerkt, desweiteren scheint leider zurzeit die Waffenstatistic lahmgelegt, so werden für die Waffen die Gesammelten punkte nicht gespeichert.


----------



## Low (21. April 2010)

> == Changelog ==
> *
> o MP – New Server browser
> o MP – Added 15 second spawn timer for Conquest/Rush gamemodes at the start of round to prevent high end machines getting the upper hand before other machines load in.
> ...


Was noch genannt werden sollte ist auch das es ein Update für die Server gibt. 


> Punkbuster is required ON for ranked servers
> Ranked servers cannot be started with a password
> Autobalance message goes to text-chat instead of in the middle of  the screen
> Added weapon balance tweaks to a number of weapons – we are eagerly  awaiting feedback!




Quelle: battlefield.ea.com


----------



## alm0st (21. April 2010)

Endlich, auf den Hardcore-Filter wart ich schon seit Ewigkeiten.

Ps.:

Der Severbrowser ist im übrigen echt nicht so lahm wenn man die Filteroptionen nutzt - besonders für Spielmodi und Map


----------



## Hugo78 (21. April 2010)

Die Neuerungen im Severbrowser sind klasse.
Schade das man immernoch nicht in der Freundesliste chaten kann, ging bei ET:QW und war da sehr praktisch und wenns nur mal um ne ts IP auszutauschen ging.

Auch die riesengroßen Meldungen von wegen "bla, bla verloren/eingenommen" sind nervtötent pur.
Da möchte man am liebsten Menschen der dafür verantwortlich ist, 24/7 mit Heino und Wildecker Herzbuben quällen, als Rache für so dämlichen Sche**.


----------



## robsta (21. April 2010)

ich liebe Hardcore auch bei Spielen


----------



## joraku (21. April 2010)

Kann mir einer sagen wie lange der Download bei DSL Light dauert, oder wie viel MB der Patch hat? 

Aber das man jetzt auch gezielt nach HC Servern suchen kann finde ich sehr gut. HC spiele ich am liebsten, da ist meine Kills / Verluste - Statsitik besser.


----------



## boerigard (21. April 2010)

joraku schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wie lange der Download bei DSL Light dauert, oder wie viel MB der Patch hat?


D!str(+)yer hatte im Sammelthread was von 380 MB geschrieben:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1745147-post8831.html
War schon eine Menge.


----------



## Alexthemafioso (21. April 2010)

hat bei mier mit 4,2 Mb download gleaube ich ca 1 1/2 Minuten gedauert über Steam.
Und steam freunde per Shift + Tab ist als chat bei BC2 ziemlich Praktisch.


----------



## joraku (21. April 2010)

Och ne, 320MB?

Kann man die Patchdateien irgendwie sichern? (Nein, ich habe keine Steam Version)
Jedes mal diese Updates wenn man das System neu ausetzt.


----------



## replax (21. April 2010)

würde sich lohnen es zu sichern wenn man jede 12h sein system neu aufsetzt

btw, nicer patch, hat 350mb! kompletter changelog hier
Battlefield: Bad Company 2 (PC) - Es ist Patchzeit (R7 Client) | 4players.de: Aktuelle News über das Action Spiel Battlefield: Bad Company 2


----------



## joraku (21. April 2010)

Und wie kann ich die Patches sichern?
Wie man Bilder usw. sichern kann weiß ich. 
Wie man bei Steam spiele sichert auch.
Aber da bei BC2 der Updater ja alles macht weiß ich gar nicht ob es überhautp geht, dass man die Patches alle irgendwo anders sichern kann.

Für mich mit DSL Light würde es sich auch lohnen Patches zu sichern wenn ich das OS nur alle 6 Monate (wie bei mir üblich) aufsetze.
Weil BC2 ist ja nicht das Einzige was gepatched werden will.


----------



## Neander (21. April 2010)

Freut euch nicht so früh auf diesen tollen neuen Patch!
Viele mit etwas schwächeren Prozessoren haben jetzt ein derbes Ruckeln im Spiel, was vorher nicht vorhanden war. Mein Quad wird jetzt auch mehr ausgelastet.
Außerdem wurde das Spawnmenü verändert sodass man immer erst öfters klicken muss das man spawnt oder paar Sekunden warten muss nachdem auf "Einsteigen" drückt ziemlich nervig -.-


----------



## mmayr (21. April 2010)

SInd die Savegames des SP nach diesem Patch noch verwendbar? Musste schon 2 mal von vorne anfangen, weil nach dem Patch die Savegames nicht mehr funktionierten. Jedes Mal mitten im Laden C2D!!! 
Wenn das dieses mal wieder so ist, krieg ich echt eine Wut!


----------



## boerigard (21. April 2010)

Du musst die letzte Mission nochmal von vorne spielen (über das Missionsauswahlmenü, oder wie immer das heißt ). Nicht den letzten Spielstand laden (so steht es auch in den Patchnotes).


----------



## Potman (21. April 2010)

joraku schrieb:


> Och ne, 320MB?
> 
> Kann man die Patchdateien irgendwie sichern? (Nein, ich habe keine Steam Version)
> Jedes mal diese Updates wenn man das System neu ausetzt.


 
Du brauchst nicht die Steam version des Spiels. denn in Steam kann man auch Steam-Fremde Speile verknüpfen. Wenn du BF BC2 in Steam verknüpfst dann funktioniert im Game das "Overlay-menü" mit Shift+Tab.
Echt praktisch.

Sind jetzt eigentlich die komischen Verbindungsprobleme weg? manchmal muss man ja 5-10 server durchgehn bis man auf einen kommt. Das kozt mich ein wenig an.


----------



## MARIIIO (21. April 2010)

War immer einer der ersten in der neuen Runde und konnte so mit nem Quad in der nähe immer recht früh entfernte Punkte anfahren und gleich einnehmen. Wird jetzt durch die 15-Sekunden-Sperre geblockt. Schade für mich, bringt aber allgemein mehr Fairness ins spiel!

Bin mal auf das neue Waffenbalancing gespannt. Ich tipp mal, dass das M60 entschärft wurde ^^

€: Oha!Die Helligkeit in russischen fahrzeugen wurde vermindert :-O


----------



## boerigard (21. April 2010)

MARIIIO schrieb:


> Schade für mich, bringt aber allgemein mehr Fairness ins spiel!


Auf jeden Fall. Hätte eigentlich von Anfang so sein sollen.



> Bin mal auf das neue Waffenbalancing gespannt. Ich tipp mal, dass das M60 entschärft wurde ^^


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1746061-post8854.html


----------



## Alexthemafioso (21. April 2010)

was noch interessant ist, ist dsa Die zuletzt ausgewähleten waffen Combos gespeichert werden


----------



## STSLeon (21. April 2010)

Geil endlich werden die Ping Werte angezeigt. Stimmen zwar immernoch nicht, aber besser als garnichts. Außerdem scheint auch behoben worden zu sein, dass ein Server als gilt auch wenn es nicht so angezeigt wurde. Jetzt kann man wieder spielen


----------



## derodin (22. April 2010)

der neue patch ist shit nach neueinstieg ruckelt das spiel so extrem 

und wie oben schon gesagtmuss mehrmals klicken zum einstieg nervig


----------



## hempsmoker (22. April 2010)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Geil endlich werden die Ping Werte angezeigt. Stimmen zwar immernoch nicht, aber besser als garnichts. Außerdem scheint auch behoben worden zu sein, dass ein Server als gilt auch wenn es nicht so angezeigt wurde. Jetzt kann man wieder spielen



Die Pings wurden auch schon vor dem Patch angezeigt.


----------



## PixelSign (22. April 2010)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Die Pings wurden auch schon vor dem Patch angezeigt.



jepp, das spiel einfach als admin ausführen


----------



## STSLeon (22. April 2010)

Damn it  Da hätte ich mal durch den Sammelthreat wühlen sollen. Hatte noch nicht die Zeit mich mit dem Spiel wirklich intensiv zu beschäftigen. Aber jetzt mal wieder sehen. Der Changelog liest sich auf jedenfall gut


----------



## BigBoymann (22. April 2010)

Der Changelog liest sich gut und gestern hatten wir mit 12 Mann auch keine Abstürze oder sonstige Probleme. Sieht so aus, als wenn sich da doch einiges getan hätte, war aber auch Zeit. 

Zu den Waffen Tweaks, leider sieht es hier so aus, dass die M60 immer noch die Waffe schlechthin ist, ich finde sie deutlich zu stark. Mit MMGN ist es der horror, drei von uns spielen diese Waffe und im direkten Duell hast du mit keiner Waffe eine Chance. 

Beim Balancing finde ich gibts noch eine Menge zu tun.


----------



## joraku (22. April 2010)

Gestern hatte ich immer Verzögerungen wenn ich auf Spawnen (oder Spielen) gedrückt habe. Ich musste mehrmals drücken. Kann aber auch an den Server gelegen haben.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (22. April 2010)

Also die M60 is echt zu stark, aber was mich mehr stört, ist die geringe Fahrzeugauswahl.
Da gabs früher deutlich mehr (1942) usw, dafür sind sie aber sehr gut gebalanced finde ich


----------



## PontifexM (23. April 2010)

da musst du wohl auf BF III warten !


----------



## hempsmoker (23. April 2010)

Ohohoh BF3... das wird sicher ein Knaller werden .


----------



## baguettes (23. April 2010)

was bedeutet das Hardcore bei den servern genau? muss man da bestimmte ranks haben um draufzukommen oder was?


----------



## hempsmoker (23. April 2010)

Nö, das heißt einfach, dass auf diesen Servern der Schaden etwas realistischer ist. Statt z. B. 10 Schuss aus nem Sturmgewehr reichen 2 - 3 Treffer und der Gegner beißt ins Gras. Außerdem hast du kein Fadenkreuz, sondern musst über Kimme und Korn zielen. Zudem gibts keine Minikarte mehr und man kann keine Gegner markieren (das rote Dreieck kommt dann nicht).


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (23. April 2010)

jeder spieler hält weniger kugeln aus (du natürlich auch^^). fadenkreuz, munitionsanzeige und minimap sind meistens auch deaktiviert. sniper macht dort mehr spaß. ein hit auf den oberkörper und weg ist der wicht!


----------



## baguettes (23. April 2010)

hui das is ja dann echt hardcore...

dann wirds aber auch so sein dass min jeder 2e sniper is... macht das spiel ned wirklich aufregender  wer wirklich gut snipert macht sowieso nur "meisterhafte Kopftreffer"


----------



## hempsmoker (23. April 2010)

Also das mit dem One-Shot-Sniper kann ich nicht bestätigen. Hab neulich einen mit der M95 in die Brust geballert, der stand aber noch. Der wird zwar nur noch so zwischen 1 - 5 Healthpoints haben, aber ein Schuss reicht meines Wissens nach nicht.


----------



## baguettes (23. April 2010)

vielleicht hat er körperpanzerung getragen...

und ich sags ja: ein guter sniper zielt auf den kopf - bzw in dem game bissl drüber


----------



## hempsmoker (23. April 2010)

<-- guter Sniper, zumindest halte ich mich für einen . Aber wenn einer so im Zick-Zack auf dich zuläuft wirdn Kopftreffer natürlich deutlich erschwert. Ansonsten gibts natürlich vorzugsweise nur Header.


----------



## baguettes (23. April 2010)

dann werd ich mir so nen hardcore server gleich mal anschauen


----------



## alm0st (23. April 2010)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Also das mit dem One-Shot-Sniper kann ich nicht bestätigen. Hab neulich einen mit der M95 in die Brust geballert, der stand aber noch. Der wird zwar nur noch so zwischen 1 - 5 Healthpoints haben, aber ein Schuss reicht meines Wissens nach nicht.


 
M95, M24 und die Magnum machen auf große Distanz alle mehr als 70 Damage - ohne die MGNM Munni und wenn's ein Brust bzw. Oberkörpertreffer ist. Und auf Hardcore Servern habe alle Spiele nur 50 Healthpoints. Der Körperpanzer erhöht die Healthpoints lediglich um den Faktor 1.25 - das macht unterm Strich gerundete 63 Healtpoints. Da warst du mit Sicherheit auf keinem Hardcore Server....


----------



## boerigard (23. April 2010)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> M95, M24 und die Magnum machen auf große Distanz alle mehr als 70 Damage - ohne die MGNM Munni und wenn's ein Brust bzw. Oberkörpertreffer ist. Und auf Hardcore Servern habe alle Spiele nur 50 Healthpoints. Der Körperpanzer erhöht die Healthpoints lediglich um den Faktor 1.25 - das macht unterm Strich gerundete 63 Healtpoints. Da warst du mit Sicherheit auf keinem Hardcore Server....


Die Werte stimmen seit dem letzten Serverpatch nicht mehr.
Bad Company 2 | DenKirson on Xanga
Health auf HC-Servern liegt bei 60-65 Points und die Damage der Sniper wurde generft.
Zum Beispiel hat die M95 auf Entfernung nur noch 50 Damage (hatte vorher 79).
Die GOL hat auch nur noch 50 Damage (vorher 70).


----------



## hempsmoker (23. April 2010)

Es war 100%ig ein HC-Server. Ich hab schon einige Stunden aufm Buckel, ich glaub ich erkenn wenn ein Server HC ist oder nicht . 

Und durch boerigards Post wirds ja auch plausibel.


----------



## Pixelplanet (23. April 2010)

also ich muss agen der patch ist nicht schlecht

nur leider sind die Server probleme immernoch nicht behoben

mittlerweile Serverpatch R11 und immer noch ständige abstürtze völlig ohne grund.


----------



## Ahab (23. April 2010)

Bei mir hat der Patch endlich das Problem mit dem schlechten Scheduling behoben.  Nun werden endlich alle Kerne ordnungsgemäß genutzt.


----------



## baguettes (24. April 2010)

hat eigentlich einer von euch das "flickering" problem?
YouTube - Battlefield Bad Company 2 Screen flickering problem

hab eine 8800gt win7 x64... scheint ziemlich verbreitet zu sein - kann es aber ned absichtlich reproduzieren  aber es nervt


----------



## PontifexM (24. April 2010)

würde dir vorschlagen,dein sys einfach mal neu zu installieren.


----------



## Gast12348 (24. April 2010)

baguettes schrieb:


> hat eigentlich einer von euch das "flickering" problem?
> YouTube - Battlefield Bad Company 2 Screen flickering problem
> 
> hab eine 8800gt win7 x64... scheint ziemlich verbreitet zu sein - kann es aber ned absichtlich reproduzieren  aber es nervt



Sowas ähnliches hat ich in der Beta nach dem zweiten Patch bei explosionen mit ner Geforce GTX260, da lags am Treiber.


----------



## baguettes (24. April 2010)

hmm mal schauen hab derweil den 195.62 drauf, vielleicht hilft ein update. Auf Neu Aufsetzen hab ich eigentlich derweil überhaupt keinen bock - viel zu viele Tools und Programme endlich am laufen und richtig konfiguriert... vielleicht hilft auch das steamupdate nächste woche was


----------



## Ahab (24. April 2010)

baguettes schrieb:


> hmm mal schauen hab derweil den 195.62 drauf, vielleicht hilft ein update. Auf Neu Aufsetzen hab ich eigentlich derweil überhaupt keinen bock - viel zu viele Tools und Programme endlich am laufen und richtig konfiguriert... vielleicht hilft auch das steamupdate nächste woche was



Boah, dann aber hurtig den neuesten draufspielen!   Gerade in Fällen wie bei BC2 sind neue Treiber essenziell für eine gute Performance.


----------



## baguettes (24. April 2010)

ich hatte schon einen anderen drauf 196 oder so - aber hab dann wo gelesen der würde teils probleme machen und hab halt dann den letzten genommen der bei mir keine hatte... hab jetzt mal den 197.45 drauf - aber ich denke nicht, dass der mein "flickering" problem lösen wird.

war schon kurz davor die karte in die tonne zu werfen und mir eine ATI 5770 zu holen. aber meine 88gt is so schön leise (passiv) und eigentlich auch noch recht flott. am liebsten wär mir eine 5850 aber 300 mücken - doch bissl zu heftig. da flieg ich lieber ein WE nach stockholm um das geld 

edit: http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/0/501838.page#4704103 der poxycon hat nämlich den 197.45 drauf und das gleiche prob mit 2 x gtx275 das verrückte ist ja dass das durch die bank probleme macht, von 88gt über gtx260, gtx295, hab aber auch schon von leuten gehört die mit ATIs probleme hatten...


----------



## alm0st (25. April 2010)

boerigard schrieb:


> Die Werte stimmen seit dem letzten Serverpatch nicht mehr.
> Bad Company 2 | DenKirson on Xanga
> Health auf HC-Servern liegt bei 60-65 Points und die Damage der Sniper wurde generft.
> Zum Beispiel hat die M95 auf Entfernung nur noch 50 Damage (hatte vorher 79).
> Die GOL hat auch nur noch 50 Damage (vorher 70).



Ok, das hab ich nicht bedacht, sry. Trotzdem treff ich nach wie vor ausnahmslos One Shots... ?!?


----------



## baguettes (25. April 2010)

edit: hab den 197.45 draufgemacht und bringt rein gar nix


----------



## Bruce112 (25. April 2010)

diese Flickern hab ich auch ,dann geht das Bild in exploerer menu dann kommt der Maus zeiger zu vorschein dann klick ich drauf dann ist wieder alles wieder auf standart .

wiso das passiert weiß ich nicht hab den 197.13 drauf 


und zocke mitne gtx 260 ,mit den vorherigen patch war das nicht so viel wie jetzt .


----------



## CyrussM (26. April 2010)

Das Flickern hatte ich auch, habe es wegbekommen indem ich das Aero Design bzw das ganze Desktop design zeug per rechtsklick auf die bc2.exe deaktiviert habe (win 7 64bit).

Ich mag die änderungen im Patch. Aber die AN94 find ich zu stark. 
leider habe ich nach dem Patch massiv mehr probleme. Vorher ist das game oft im Server browser abgestürzt, das ist jetzt weg. Dafür stürzt mir das game nun sehr oft ab (ca alle 20-30 min). White Screen und das wars. 

Messern ist nun unglaublich buggy, 5 - 8 Treffer um jemanden zu knifen ist keine Seltenheit. besser klappt das knifen wenn man direkt vor einem steht und den in die Augen sieht, aber leider sieht der dich dann und man gewinnt sofort den eindruck das er nicht gemessert werden möchte.

bad ping ist das wirklich große problem was ich nun habe. 80% meiner Favoriten (die ich angelegt hatte weil ich ebend da nen guten ping hatte) sind nun nicht mehr spielbar. Der angezeigt ping, ingame und im serverbrowser, sind ca so wie vor dem Patch. Wenn man aber auf den Servern spielt, hat man das Gefühl als wenn der ping super ist. Nach kurzer Zeit fängts an, gegner teleportieren sich, treffer werden angezeigt aber nicht gezählt oder man stirbt ohne das man mitkriegt das direkt voreinem jemand steht und seine UZI auf dich entlädt. Danach läuft der Server wieder ne zeitlang normal.
habe auch das Gefühl das manche White screen abstürze durch den Ping ausgelöst werden (vermutung).


----------



## Bummsbirne (26. April 2010)

CyrussM schrieb:


> Das Flickern hatte ich auch, habe es wegbekommen indem ich das Aero Design bzw das ganze Desktop design zeug per rechtsklick auf die bc2.exe deaktiviert habe (win 7 64bit).
> 
> Ich mag die änderungen im Patch. Aber die AN94 find ich zu stark.
> 
> ...




Jo die AN94 mit Magnummuni is hammer...vorher nur M60 gezockt entweder mit Laufupgrade oder magnum muni....jetz nur noch AN94.

Das mit dem kniven find ich auch ********....hat sich auch negativ verändert.

Defi killen is imme rnoch ********. Und ruckeln tuts auf jedem server zwischendurch.


----------

